# Red types



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Seems to be some still around....big ones to..







Think you could sightcast these...


----------



## Friedeel (Jun 12, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Oh yea


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

Hush!


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Cow nose rays is what you saw Blakester Remember, there are no drum anywhere around her until Oct. They all go way out to sea. I woulda thought you'da known that


----------



## channelbass (Feb 4, 2008)

How many "random turns" did it take to find em?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Wow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

*Reds....*

OMG, Off of what beach was this??


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

BossDogg says, "I want one."


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Bocefus said:


> OMG, Off of what beach was this??


Mouth of chesapeake bay.


----------

